

S&P cuts Russia's credit rating to junk - Alupis
http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/26/investing/russia-credit-rating-junk/index.html

======
deeviant
Sometimes I feel my government (US) is so inept that they deserve a pat on the
back if they successfully tied their shoes in the morning, but I'll be damned
if I can help but feel the US and EU governments delivered Russian a pretty
frightful blow.

I am in danger of entering conspiracy theorist mode, but I can't help but
wonder if the oil prices were manipulated by more than just simple market
theory here, with the idea of turning the bite of the economical sanctions
against Russian into a full on festering wound.

~~~
kjs3
Well, yeah...but it's Suadi Arabia leading the charge. They've made no secret
they're willing to keep production high and prices low to hurt countries they
see as rivals.

------
simonblack
If you believe the company which gave us the Global Financial Crisis, by
giving junk investments an 'AAA' rating, you'll believe anything.

~~~
kjs3
So you _don 't_ think the Russian economy is a disaster?

